# warrior supplements .



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

as i have been selected along with rob to be a rep for warrior supps i thought is best find out a little about their products from people that have sampled/purchased them .

i currently have not used any of their products but will be very soon so in the mean time id like feedback from anyone that has used and of the warrior products .

please be honest and try and be as specific as possible

many thanks .


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Warrior Rage - dead good. Contains creatine gluconate, which doesn't make me sh1t my guts out for a week like mono does. Also contains caffeine, that other stimulant etc. Good for pumps and pre-workout buzz. Sweat like a P.I.G. though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Warrior Rage - dead good. Contains creatine gluconate, which doesn't make me sh1t my guts out for a week like mono does. Also contains caffeine, that other stimulant etc. Good for pumps and pre-workout buzz. Sweat like a P.I.G. though.


have you tried many other similar products mowgli ?

ive tried super pump 250 it tasted like puke and i tried noxplode again the taste overcome my feeling of being focused on lifting weights and was careful not top load the bar up incase of projectile vomit .

would you use the same product again ?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> have you tried many other similar products mowgli ?
> 
> ive tried super pump 250 it tasted like puke and i tried noxplode again the taste overcome my feeling of being focused on lifting weights and was careful not top load the bar up incase of projectile vomit .
> 
> would you use the same product again ?


Yep, definitely. I've been through 3-4 tubs of it already mate.

I've used NO-XPlode, Superpump, Jack3d, and a few other sample products and warrior rage is my favourite. Doesn't taste nice but it doesn't have to. 2 scoops in half a pint of water, stir, neck it down - drive to the gym. Have a pee/poo when I get to the gym (the caffeine clears me out) and I'm ready to go as soon as I've wiped. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Yep, definitely. I've been through 3-4 tubs of it already mate.
> 
> I've used NO-XPlode, Superpump, Jack3d, and a few other sample products and warrior rage is my favourite. Doesn't taste nice but it doesn't have to. 2 scoops in half a pint of water, stir, neck it down - drive to the gym. Have a pee/poo when I get to the gym (the caffeine clears me out) and I'm ready to go as soon as I've wiped. :lol:


haha i look forward to trying it , my gym has no cubical walls so you can sit next to each other hold hands and poo its great


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Yep, definitely. I've been through 3-4 tubs of it already mate.
> 
> I've used NO-XPlode, Superpump, Jack3d, and a few other sample products and warrior rage is my favourite. Doesn't taste nice but it doesn't have to. 2 scoops in half a pint of water, stir, neck it down - drive to the gym. Have a pee/poo when I get to the gym (the caffeine clears me out) and I'm ready to go as soon as I've wiped. :lol:


I know Ewen said be specific but this is a little too graphic imo:lol:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

ewen said:


> as i have been selected along with rob to be a rep for warrior supps i thought is best find out a little about their products from people that have sampled/purchased them .
> 
> i currently have not used any of their products but will be very soon so in the mean time id like feedback from anyone that has used and of the warrior products .
> 
> ...


You've got mail bud! We'll be sending you out a bunch of Blaze samples in that first order too


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> Warrior Rage - dead good. Contains creatine gluconate, which doesn't make me sh1t my guts out for a week like mono does. Also contains caffeine, that other stimulant etc. Good for pumps and pre-workout buzz. Sweat like a P.I.G. though.


We have 2 new flavours of Rage arriving in soon - so we'll have Original Cherry, Tropical Fruit Punch, and Delicious Watermelon once it all lands


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> We have 2 new flavours of Rage arriving in soon - so we'll have Original Cherry, Tropical Fruit Punch, and Delicious Watermelon once it all lands


would it be possible to set up some free xmas samples for any members commenting on this thread whether they have used the products or not ?

btw Tropical Fruit Punch sounds good .


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Good thread Ewen 

Will be good to see some initial feedback!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good thread Ewen
> 
> Will be good to see some initial feedback!


Where's your banner thingy that ewen has... did warrior sack you off already


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Breda said:


> Where's your banner thingy that ewen has... did warrior sack you off already


Lol.

I have the same disability as you mate..... Silver membership 

Mods are sorting it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Where's your banner thingy that ewen has... did warrior sack you off already


 :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0B said:


> Lol.
> 
> I have the same disability as you mate..... Silver membership
> 
> Mods are sorting it


I see :mellow:

TRAITOR!!!!

No more tolling in this thread from me but if samples are being thrown areound i'll take a few


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> I see :mellow:
> 
> TRAITOR!!!!


your a goldie to me m8


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> your a goldie to me m8


And that's all that matters :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> your a goldie to me m8


You're my hero :wub:

Can i have a piggy back


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> You're my hero :wub:
> 
> Can i have a piggy back


only if rob can hold my rep banner


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> only if rob can hold my rep banner


Oh, go on then


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> only if rob can hold my rep banner


He's a bannerless rep... he can hold it for a while just so he knows what its like to be proper rep


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> We have 2 new flavours of Rage arriving in soon - so we'll have Original Cherry, Tropical Fruit Punch, and Delicious Watermelon once it all lands


Feel free to send any samples you may have my way and I'll give an in-depth review. Colon voiding and all  :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> He's a bannerless rep... he can hold it for a while just so he knows what its like to be proper rep


i belly laughed out loud rofl .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You will love the rage, used many different pre workouts as reviewed on the website if you want to check them www.bodybuildingnatural.co.uk

Welcome to the BBW extended family


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

ewen said:


> would it be possible to set up some free xmas samples for any members commenting on this thread whether they have used the products or not ?
> 
> btw Tropical Fruit Punch sounds good .


I know we don't have any sachet samples of Rage coming in......but we could just use food bags and send some free samples out to members in those? Up to members  We're happy to send some out to people can have a try and get the reviews rolling, however they'd just be use opening up tubs and sending out some free samples from our own stock rather than anything fancy!

Blaze samples....we have loads of, and are giving free Blaze samples away with any order order on site (even £1 flapjacks) - just enter code *BLAZEME* at checkout and we'll add in a free days supply


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> Feel free to send any samples you may have my way and I'll give an in-depth review. Colon voiding and all  :thumbup1:


Once we get Rage back in we'll crack open a few tubs in various flavours and send some samples out! That way everyone will get a chance to try out the new flavours and tell us what they think!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OJay said:


> You will love the rage, used many different pre workouts as reviewed on the website if you want to check them www.bodybuildingnatural.co.uk
> 
> Welcome to the BBW extended family


thanks ojay .

i think the name of pre-wo stims goes along way too , not being biased but rage lol seems a pretty decent name to me .


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

BBWarehouse said:


> I know we don't have any sachet samples of Rage coming in......but we could just use food bags and send some free samples out to members in those? Up to members  We're happy to send some out to people can have a try and get the reviews rolling, however they'd just be use opening up tubs and sending out some free samples from our own stock rather than anything fancy!


Sounds like a good idea mate.

Bells and whistles on packaging shouldn't put the members off


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> thanks ojay .


x2


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> I know we don't have any sachet samples of Rage coming in......but we could just use food bags and send some free samples out to members in those? Up to members  We're happy to send some out to people can have a try and get the reviews rolling, however they'd just be use opening up tubs and sending out some free samples from our own stock rather than anything fancy!
> 
> Blaze samples....we have loads of, and are giving free Blaze samples away with any order order on site (even £1 flapjacks) - just enter code *BLAZEME* at checkout and we'll add in a free days supply


great idea on the food bags .

if any members would like this then chirp up


----------



## Justme (Dec 16, 2010)

would be interested in a sample of this as I am debating which workout to get next with craze being top of my list but would be interesting what this rage would have to offer to someone very tolerant to pre workout supps

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Justme said:


> would be interested in a sample of this as I am debating which workout to get next with craze being top of my list but would be interesting what this rage would have to offer to someone very tolerant to pre workout supps
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


you got a link to the ingredients ?


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I would imagine Craze and Rage are going to be two very different beasts. Craze is very focused on nootropics with a low CNS stimulant content.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> great idea on the food bags .
> 
> if any members would like this then chirp up


Chirp Chirp


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bdcc said:


> I would imagine Craze and Rage are going to be two very different beasts. Craze is very focused on nootropics with a low CNS stimulant content.


what do you make of the 2 products , i know you have used neither but using your experience of the ingredients ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

bdcc said:


> I would imagine Craze and Rage are going to be two very different beasts. Craze is very focused on nootropics with a low CNS stimulant content.


Have you tried and Warrior supps buddy...?

I'm going to have a blast on BLAZE, not for fat burning but as a pre workout  Just 2 caps each training day


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I have no experience with dendramine or the combination of PEA analogs in Craze so I have no idea what I would expect from it to be honest. The reviews have been very positive on the whole with a couple of bad reviews with negative side effects from the nootropic formula. It is too innovative for me to predict.

I take a very high amount of stimulants pre workout so I am not sure if Rage would be strong enough. I have never combined caffeine, DMAA with methyl-PEA though.


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

R0B said:


> Have you tried and Warrior supps buddy...?
> 
> I'm going to have a blast on BLAZE, not for fat burning but as a pre workout  Just 2 caps each training day


Never, I haven't bought anything from BBW in ages and hadn't heard of their Warrior line until recently. I hope the 1,3 is pure. I tried bulk supplies from another company and could take 100mg without any feelings of stimulation at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

bdcc said:


> Never, I haven't bought anything from BBW in ages and hadn't heard of their Warrior line until recently. I hope the 1,3 is pure. I tried bulk supplies from another company and could take 100mg without any feelings of stimulation at all.


I'll sort some BLAZE samples for you buddy... If you want 

Some other threads knocking about on here and BLAZE is certainly getting some good feedback as a pre workout supp !


----------



## Justme (Dec 16, 2010)

ewen said:


> you got a link to the ingredients ?


not sure if Im allowed to link to another forum but the ingredients can be seen if you click on the label image.

what is this blaze by bbw, is this also a preworkout ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justme (Dec 16, 2010)

forgot the link lol

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=139962503

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Justme said:


> what is this blaze by bbw, is this also a preworkout ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


BLAZE is a fat burner by nature, here's the link to it ;

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze---90-caps-5672-p.asp

The key ingredient is the Geranium Stem, so after 20/30 mins you'll be buzzing!! Similar to ECA


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Justme said:


> not sure if Im allowed to link to another forum but the ingredients can be seen if you click on the label image.
> 
> what is this blaze by bbw, is this also a preworkout ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


2 things jump out about craze

first kinesis (trade marked ) propriety blend 4500mg <<<< wtf is that ?

second creatine mono <<< this upsets my gut also mowgli mentioned this earlier

if you look at warrior rage .....

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-rage---battle-ready-pre-workout---600g-4769-p.asp

it has creatine just a different type .

and has 0 prop blends and its called rage lol

hang around when this come in stock and ask for a free sample do the same over at the other place and make your mind up , thats the best advice you can get .

once you get a sample let us know your feedback


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

With Craze I don't think the ingredient amounts would be very informative to the general public. Not many people are going to know what are effective doses of PEA analogs or dendramine, especially when there are multiple forms in there to work synergistically.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bdcc said:


> With Craze I don't think the ingredient amounts would be very informative to the general public. Not many people are going to know what are effective doses of PEA analogs or dendramine, especially when there are multiple forms in there to work synergistically.


your spot on amounts mean nothing but the combined effect is what the makers are looking for , if it works then it works .


----------



## Justme (Dec 16, 2010)

R0B said:


> BLAZE is a fat burner by nature, here's the link to it ;
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-blaze---90-caps-5672-p.asp
> 
> The key ingredient is the Geranium Stem, so after 20/30 mins you'll be buzzing!! Similar to ECA


I have trwed different eca stacks and again don't seem to get much from them without using copious amounts so maybe this wouldn't do much for me

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justme (Dec 16, 2010)

ewen said:


> 2 things jump out about craze
> 
> first kinesis (trade marked ) propriety blend 4500mg <<<< wtf is that ?
> 
> ...


I will wait around and hopefully get a sample of this rage, I am awaiting predator doing samples of craze so I will post some feedback when i try both and make a decision on which to buy a full tub off

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

this thread has come at the right time was gonna try a new pre workout after the new yr would like to see how these 2 compare


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Same as gashead....tried quite a few pre-workouts before, but never tried any warrior supplement. Definitely wanna give it a go very soon!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Diegouru said:


> Same as gashead....tried quite a few pre-workouts before, but never tried any warrior supplement. Definitely wanna give it a go very soon!!!!!!


As soon as they're in stock mate, we'll pop a thread up offering samples


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this thread will be updated when samples hit the shelves .

it will be this side of that turkey eating day aswell


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I am having some samples sent to me. I had to paypal Rob £80, I think I have been scammed?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

bdcc said:


> I am having some samples sent to me. I had to paypal Rob £80, I think I have been scammed?


Well I'm still £20 short, so cough up :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bdcc said:


> I am having some samples sent to me. I had to paypal Rob £80, I think I have been scammed?


 :lol:

you can bum him if you want ? free of charge .....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> you can bum him if you want ? free of charge .....


Pimping me already!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0B said:


> Pimping me already!


its only fair though m8 you gotta agree with that


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

There isn't a thread on here where ROB's a$$ isn't for sale!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> its only fair though m8 you gotta agree with that


As its you, go on then


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> There isn't a thread on here where ROB's a$$ isn't for sale!


PMSL!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got some warrior samples on it's way from BBW, i'll let you all know when i've tried


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I've got some warrior samples on it's way from BBW, i'll let you all know when i've tried


what samples are you getting ?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

ewen said:


> this thread will be updated when samples hit the shelves .
> 
> it will be this side of that turkey eating day aswell


I think I should be first on the list for some freebies lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ewen said:


> what samples are you getting ?


Got Blaze on it's way, same as in your sig so i'll let you know how i get on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> I think I should be first on the list for some freebies lol


will try my best for you bro when rage is in stock sample will be shipped to you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Got Blaze on it's way, same as in your sig so i'll let you know how i get on


do you use fat burners and the like then rap or just straight keto and low carb diets ?


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

hi mate

i'm usually percieved as a cynical, argumentative member of the board, however, i WILL be brutally honest about labs/compounds/supps....

Blaze is the first supplement in 22 years of training i would happily put my name to...it's the real deal...as long as it stays the same i'll never use ECA again...for real.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> hi mate
> 
> i'm usually percieved as a cynical, argumentative member of the board, however, i WILL be brutally honest about labs/compounds/supps....
> 
> Blaze is the first supplement in 22 years of training i would happily put my name to...it's the real deal...as long as it stays the same i'll never use ECA again...for real.


That's what we like to hear!

Seems to be general consensus on BLAZE, can't wait to try it myself next week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Slight of hand said:


> hi mate
> 
> i'm usually percieved as a cynical, argumentative member of the board, however, i WILL be brutally honest about labs/compounds/supps....
> 
> Blaze is the first supplement in 22 years of training i would happily put my name to...it's the real deal...as long as it stays the same i'll never use ECA again...for real.


i like honesty .

is blaze your only dealings with warrior products ?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

R0B said:


> Have you tried and Warrior supps buddy...?
> 
> I'm going to have a blast on BLAZE, not for fat burning but as a pre workout  Just 2 caps each training day


Quite a few people use Blaze in exactly that way - here's an example review for instance 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/157643-pre-workouts-fat-burners.html



bdcc said:


> I take a very high amount of stimulants pre workout so I am not sure if Rage would be strong enough. I have never combined caffeine, DMAA with methyl-PEA though.


Rage is one of the strongest preworkouts out there, and it's also one of the few that doesn't hide the ingredients behind a prop blend so you've no idea of what's actually in it - in terms of the actual ingredient content, cost of ingredients going in etc.....Rage is pretty hard to beat:

Supplement Facts:

Servings Size: 20g

Servings Per Container: 30

Ingredients Per Serving:

Creatine Gluconate - 5000mg

Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate (AAKG) - 4000mg

L-Taurine - 2500mg

Beta-Alanine 2000mg

Citrulline DL-Malate 2:1 - 1000mg

L-Tyrosine - 1000mg

Acetyl L-Carnitine HCL - 1000mg

Caffeine Anhydrous - 200mg

Geranium Oil - 40mg

Methyl PEA - 40mg


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Justme said:


> I have trwed different eca stacks and again don't seem to get much from them without using copious amounts so maybe this wouldn't do much for me


To be honest....most of the reviews for Blaze have said it felt *stronger* than any of the present ECA type / T5 style fat burners around now - for example:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/157643-pre-workouts-fat-burners.html#post2656180


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Slight of hand said:


> i'm usually percieved as a cynical, argumentative member of the board, however, i WILL be brutally honest about labs/compounds/supps....
> 
> Blaze is the first supplement in 22 years of training i would happily put my name to...it's the real deal...as long as it stays the same i'll never use ECA again...for real.


Glad it's working well for you  Quite a few people are using Blaze just pre-workout now - in fact I "made my own" pre-workout stack of 2 caps Blaze and 20g's BBW Excel the other day that felt like it worked really well (great pump, good energy etc.).

The Blaze gave me a really solid boost of energy whilst Excel with all the Citrulline Malate content, gave me a killer pump. The BCAA content was just a bonus, the pump off the Cit Malate in Excel just gives me crazy pumps.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> I think I should be first on the list for some freebies lol


As soon as Rage comes in we'll crack open some tubs and get plenty of samples sent out! At the mo *anyone* can get a FREE sample of Blaze by using the code *BLAZEME* on any order on site..and we'll chuck in a free day's supply to try.

Thanks for your interest in Warrior btw!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I've given so many blaze samples out now and not heard a bad word about them only positive 'wow' remarks it's loved all around.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> i like honesty .
> 
> is blaze your only dealings with warrior products ?


Yes mate


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd be happy to sample some Blaze, or Rage in any kind of packaging!

What I've never quite understood though, is how can you gauge the effectiveness of a fat burner from a 1 day supply?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Dux said:


> I'd be happy to sample some Blaze, or Rage in any kind of packaging!
> 
> What I've never quite understood though, is how can you gauge the effectiveness of a fat burner from a 1 day supply?


You'll know when you've used BLAZE, because you'll be like a Duracell bunny on the treadmill :wink:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds great, I might invest in some, I'm running Clen/ECA at the moment though.

Surely it can't compare to those?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ewen said:


> do you use fat burners and the like then rap or just straight keto and low carb diets ?


I low carb most the time bud to stay below 100kg as i'm massively carb sensetive, and i've tried stuff like NO-Xplode but it felt like i had took a few pills before my workout and i could barely train.. i also tried ECA and i got too anxious and felt like something bad was gonna happen lol so can't use that, i guess stims don't go well with me -.-

Anyway the sample was forgotten anyway, i was sent Toffee Whey instead but nvm


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Dux said:


> Sounds great, I might invest in some, I'm running Clen/ECA at the moment though.
> 
> Surely it can't compare to those?


Well I'm guessing your getting the usual from Clen - Shakes, on edge and generally scatty!? ECA - Do you crash....?

Personally I think we are all different, so Clen for me gave me the above, ECA I've not dabbled in much, but many people say they crash quite bad on this.

I took two BLAZE today, took about 30-40 mins to kick in but certainly spurred me on! Kept going for a fair few hours, had no crash though


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Soooooooooo.............

You tried any yet Ewen??


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't get me wrong mate, I'm not knocking these kind of supps, but I always sort of saw them as the strongest fat burners available unless you had ways of getting the stronger meds like Clen or Ephedrine.

I got shakes from Clen for the first couple of days, never had a bad reaction to Ephedrine, as you say everyone is different.

I'd be more than happy to accept a free sample of Blaze to let you know how I think they compare!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Dux said:


> Don't get me wrong mate, I'm not knocking these kind of supps, but I always sort of saw them as the strongest fat burners available unless you had ways of getting the stronger meds like Clen or Ephedrine.
> 
> I got shakes from Clen for the first couple of days, never had a bad reaction to Ephedrine, as you say everyone is different.
> 
> I'd be more than happy to accept a free sample of Blaze to let you know how I think they compare!


Were working on the samples, hopefully sort this out at some point next week


----------



## 1968 chevelle (Dec 8, 2011)

need a good pre workout ive tried jacked 3d and NO explode and the both tasted like s***


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

R0B said:


> Were working on the samples, hopefully sort this out at some point next week


Brilliant, cheers.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

R0B/Ewan are yous linked with Bodybuilding warehouse through this or are they just one of many outlet stores ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> R0B/Ewan are yous linked with Bodybuilding warehouse through this or are they just one of many outlet stores ?


Hi Mate,

we're just reps for Warrior Supplements on this forum


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

R0B said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> we're just reps for Warrior Supplements on this forum


ahh right, so yous wouldent be the guys to give feedback to about the Bodybuilding Warehouse Website ? are they available on any other websites ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> ahh right, so yous wouldent be the guys to give feedback to about the Bodybuilding Warehouse Website ? are they available on any other websites ?


Sorry buddy, not us. But you can PM BBW on here...? BBW products are exclusive to there own website.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

R0B said:


> Sorry buddy, not us. But you can PM BBW on here...? BBW products are exclusive to there own website.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I mean are Warrior Suppliments available on any other websites ? I though you guys might have something to do with BBW or that Warrior Supliments might be exclusive to them because I noticed "available at bodybuilding warehouse" in Ewans forum sig, think I just got a bit cunfused


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I mean are Warrior Suppliments available on any other websites ? I though you guys might have something to do with BBW or that Warrior Supliments might be exclusive to them because I noticed "available at bodybuilding warehouse" in Ewans forum sig, think I just got a bit cunfused


Ah, yes I believe they're exclusive to BBW.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> I mean are Warrior Suppliments available on any other websites ? I though you guys might have something to do with BBW or that Warrior Supliments might be exclusive to them because I noticed "available at bodybuilding warehouse" in Ewans forum sig, think I just got a bit cunfused


I believe they are available elsewhere however we are the official supplier for the uk as far as I am aware


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Marrsy86 said:


> ahh right, so yous wouldent be the guys to give feedback to about the Bodybuilding Warehouse Website ? are they available on any other websites ?


as bbw are a forum sponsor i think it would only be fair that you did open a thread on here giving feedback for all um-m members , guests , and reps of and bbw themselfs .

the reason why is because people like to know they are getting a good quality service they also like to know if its sh1t also without public feedback actually giving feedback isnt worth it lol

so please do open a thread in the correct section i for 1 would like to hear your feedback thanks .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

xpower said:


> Soooooooooo.............
> 
> You tried any yet Ewen??


not yet fella i will be trying my levrone formula and blaze tabs next week see how i fair although feeling pretty smashed after my comp so might be end of the week .

if its crap though i will be honest , id rather be open and honest then called all sorts for a few treats


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Dux said:


> Sounds great, I might invest in some, I'm running Clen/ECA at the moment though.
> 
> Surely it can't compare to those?


According to some reviews it feels stronger than ECA  Obviously Clen works in a slightly different way to all OTC's. Here's a comparison between Blaze and ECA below:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/157643-pre-workouts-fat-burners.html#post2656180


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> I mean are Warrior Suppliments available on any other websites ? I though you guys might have something to do with BBW or that Warrior Supliments might be exclusive to them because I noticed "available at bodybuilding warehouse" in Ewans forum sig, think I just got a bit cunfused


Warrior's available from a few different retail stores and websites - however we are the official distributor.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Warrior Rage just arrived back in stock today! We'll be sorting samples out of this, this week - here's a link to the launch thread with extra details on ingredients and flavours 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse/158916-warrior-rage-back-stock.html


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Samples of Rage are now available! If you'd like a sample.....please send your UK Muscle forum name and shipping address to:

Trade(AT)BodybuildingWarehouse.co.uk

Replace the (AT) with @ 

We're sending out samples of Rage to the first 20 people who post in this thread! Want to know more about Rage and what it is? Check out out the listing here (*click*).

Edit:

If you get a sample, please pop up a review once you've had a chance to try it! We'd love to hear what you think about the pump and focus from this supplement given the great reviews it's had so far!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

See above guys, RAGE samples as requested


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Gimmie, Gimmie, Gimmie


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Email sent


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

A sample of Rage would be nice please.

Email sent.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Send me a sample too, plz:thumbup1:

Email sent.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

ewen said:


> as bbw are a forum sponsor i think it would only be fair that you did open a thread on here giving feedback for all um-m members , guests , and reps of and bbw themselfs .
> 
> the reason why is because people like to know they are getting a good quality service they also like to know if its sh1t also without public feedback actually giving feedback isnt worth it lol
> 
> so please do open a thread in the correct section i for 1 would like to hear your feedback thanks .


Fair point, only just seen this. I will do when I get to my laptop.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BBWarehouse said:


> Samples of Rage are now available! If you'd like a sample.....please send your UK Muscle forum name and shipping address to:
> 
> Trade(AT)BodybuildingWarehouse.co.uk
> 
> ...


Me!  email sent, as always feedback will be left once I have tried the product.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Shoot us an email to the address above (Trade(AT)bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk) and we'll get one out for you bud!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Sending email now


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Email sent


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i'm going to offer out to anyone who purchases Warrior Blaze 25% off of a training and diet program through my site bodycatchers.com


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

free samples as promised .

it seems BBW and warrior products are a great partnership to deal with .

thanks to bbw and all at warrior


----------



## Justme (Dec 16, 2010)

would like to try this.

email sent

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

ewen said:


> free samples as promised .
> 
> it seems BBW and warrior products are a great partnership to deal with .


We try our best  Thanks for being a rep ewen!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> We try our best  Thanks for being a rep ewen!


im proud to have been selected and proud to be a part of such a good team .

keep up the good work and wish all the team a merry xmas and happy new year buddy .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ewen have you tried these yet? you are going to be amazed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OJay said:


> ewen have you tried these yet? you are going to be amazed


no not yet ive just mailed them for a sample .

the new year sees my training go up 10 notches as im going for englands most powerful man in june so if i like rage it will become a staple of my routine .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

has already become a staple in mine give a nice kick, although i wouldn't take it straigt after blaze, and if you use blaze start off one tab at a time lol 

when is the contest? you going to body power?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

OJay said:


> has already become a staple in mine give a nice kick, although i wouldn't take it straigt after blaze, and if you use blaze start off one tab at a time lol
> 
> when is the contest? you going to body power?


Agreed on one tab at a time buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OJay said:


> has already become a staple in mine give a nice kick, although i wouldn't take it straigt after blaze, and if you use blaze start off one tab at a time lol
> 
> when is the contest? you going to body power?


its 9th of june in gravesend kent .

not sure on bodypower as my mrs is doing miss galaxy the weekend after at valhalla festival of muscle and power in essex .

id like to do both though .

i find blaze pretty good so far im gonna do a write up when i get further into the tub and only had 1 gym session since its turned up due to a comp at weekend .

whats your plans for body power are you getting on stage or will you be at a stand or mooching and mingling ?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Both  aiming for that as my next show the classic ukbff on the Saturday as its 2 days before my birthday, perfect timing 

If not I'll do the ukbff Bedford show end of June and Hayes one mid June see how I fare there.

I'll be on stand too will be good to meet everyone properly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OJay said:


> Both  aiming for that as my next show the classic ukbff on the Saturday as its 2 days before my birthday, perfect timing
> 
> If not I'll do the ukbff Bedford show end of June and Hayes one mid June see how I fare there.
> 
> I'll be on stand too will be good to meet everyone properly


if im there ill look for a heavily tanned guy eating chicken every 2 hours lol

best of luck for your comps fella .


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

We've still got some Rage samples for those interested - just email our trade team on:

Trade(AT)bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk

Replace the (AT) with @  I know there's another 15 or so going out today, but we'll just crack open tubs for the next couple days so if you haven't already asked for a sample, feel free to email your board name to the guys in our trade team who will get your FREE sample sent out.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

email sent for the Rage sample, thanks guys.

Will do a review too if I receive a sample. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Very generous offer guys , get an email sent its free


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Email sent

I even sent 2 just incase the 1st one didnt make it


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Been told that its arrived today 

Many thanks, will post a review of flavour and effect once I get my hands on it.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing what you think!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> you back into the full swing of things at moment , training just at sv and liking a good atmosphere for a change.


Change of circumstances at the moment mate. Just enjoying training as an escape for now.

Good lads at sv though, all hard workers and get on with anyone there.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow. Super quick delivery of the samples, especially with the post this time of year.

That's a lot of powder for one drink, or have I got it wrong


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Wow. Super quick delivery of the samples, especially with the post this time of year.
> 
> That's a lot of powder for one drink, or have I got it wrong


Quick isn't it 

That's the right amount mate, saves you banging scoop after scoop in like other pre workouts!!

You'll like it mate, 20/30 mins after consumed you'll be ready to smash your gaff to pieces :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine arrived today so I'll use it next time I'm in the gym, and let you know how it goes.

Thanks once again, much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Dux said:


> Mine arrived today so I'll use it next time I'm in the gym, and let you know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks once again, much appreciated.


Excellent 

If you get chance mate, pop a little review together in the supp section 

Thanks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

R0B said:


> Quick isn't it
> 
> That's the right amount mate, saves you banging scoop after scoop in like other pre workouts!!
> 
> You'll like it mate, *20/30 mins after consumed you'll be ready to smash your gaff to pieces* :lol:


So it has the same effect as a crate of stella then?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> So it has the same effect as a crate of stella then?


PMSL!

 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

R0B said:


> Excellent
> 
> If you get chance mate, pop a little review together in the supp section
> 
> Thanks


Will do


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Rob

The missus was reading the flyer that came with the free sample yesterday and says to me "Oooh, if you get some of that Blaze I'll give it a go". She does Body Combat, Aerobics and Boxercise at the mo so is doing plenty of cardio but finds it hard to shift the bf. diet is pretty good from what I can see. Would WB be any good for her?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Yorkie Dave said:


> Rob
> 
> The missus was reading the flyer that came with the free sample yesterday and says to me "Oooh, if you get some of that Blaze I'll give it a go". She does Body Combat, Aerobics and Boxercise at the mo so is doing plenty of cardio but finds it hard to shift the bf. diet is pretty good from what I can see. Would WB be any good for her?


Hi Mate!

It would certainly give her a kick in those classes - no pun intended!

The 1,3 and caffeine would give her more energy and focus on the job in hand. So she would definitely benefit from these as an "aid" to her goal.

I've been taking just one as a pre workout stim, but I've noticed it has suppressed my appetite - not a goal of mine at the moment!

So as a fat burner this would be an excellent choice


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Cheers Rob. Will let her know.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gonna try rage tonight as its shoulders so gonna see what happens .


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> gonna try rage tonight as its shoulders so gonna see what happens .


Enjoy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0B said:


> Enjoy


Us northeners love a freebie I'm sure its gtg .

I'm might try a new pb on log or axle tonight if I feel the rage rarrrr lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> Us northeners love a freebie I'm sure its gtg .
> 
> I'm might try a new pb on log or axle tonight if I feel the rage rarrrr lol


That's because were all tight fisted so and so's 

Go for it, worked a treat for me today for a new PB :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do I really take all that powder in one go?...Jeez, there's enough there to keep Daniella Westbrook going for a month!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Do I really take all that powder in one go?...Jeez, there's enough there to keep Daniella Westbrook going for a month!!


Lol.

Weigh out 20g, that's a serving mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

right just back from my shoulder/tricep session after taking a warrior rage sample water melon flavor .

heres my 10p

taste ... this is the first supp ive tasted that actually tastes like it says defo had that water melon taste 10 outta 10 on taste .

kicked in slowly around the 15-20 min mark enough time for me to warm up .

once it kicked in i was in the zone felt like i could press a house , videoed my axle clean and pressing will upload to my journal .

im defo sensitive to stims but rage has made me feel like a warrior i am recommending anyone serious about giving everything they have in the gym to buy rage .

i would also say try a half serving first as rage does exactly as its meant to .

thanks to bbw and all at warrior , top notch guys well done .


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> right just back from my shoulder/tricep session after taking a warrior rage sample water melon flavor .
> 
> heres my 10p
> 
> ...


Good stuff isn't it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0B said:


> Good stuff isn't it!


ive messed the video up , but yes love the stuff i want me a tub


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> ive messed the video up , but yes love the stuff i want me a tub


Me too!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Sample came today, cheers guys, can't wait to try. Will use tomorrow for legs.

So do you think half the sample would be better?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hendrix said:


> Sample came today, cheers guys, can't wait to try. Will use tomorrow for legs.
> 
> So do you think half the sample would be better?


if you use stims a lot then no take a full serving if you dont then half .

i think if you take all of the sample you can gauge its effect then if/when you buy a tub you know a full was great and half might be better ...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Right, here goes.....

First things first, I have a pretty high tolerance to most stims, I've used high doses of caffeine for as long as I can remember, SuperPump Max simply does nothing for me, and I've had to knock Jack3d on the head for a few weeks to give myself a break.

On top of all this, I was out last night, didn't drink a great deal, but didn't get in till after 3 and had a horrendous nights sleep, 3 hours max I reckon.

So quite what made me decide to get my @rse to the gym this morning, I have no idea.

I took the Rage 20 mins before starting as suggested and the first thing I noticed was the flavour, it really did taste like

a watermelon drink, not the usual harsh, bitter flavouring you get from a PWO. There was a little bit of gritty sediment, but it was no big deal, it may have even dispersed if I'd shook it a little longer.

Into the gym, I won't lie, when I got in there I felt fooked after two warm up sets for my shoulders, and was wishing I hadn't bothered, I was also thinking I wasn't gonna be able to give any sort of fair review of Rage due to how shagged I felt.

20 mins or so later..... What a difference. I didn't feel particularly pumped or twitchy like I used to with Jack3d, but I just felt *strong*, I don't really know how to describe it, but when I finished one set of lateral raises for example, I thought to myself "I can go heavier on the next set" and I did!

Considering how I felt walking in the gym in the first place, it was one hell of a turn around. By the end of the workout I felt totally spent, but I'd pushed myself a fair bit more than I usually would.

I was very impressed, and I will without doubt be purchasing a tub when finances allow (bloody Xmas!).

One last point that I didn't really think about until I read the post above by R0B about the appetite suppresant: I can usually polish off my post workout meal with ease, but today I ended up leaving about a quarter of it (chicken and sweet pot) this could be the reason why?

Once again, I was very impressed, and would definitely recommend it.

Are there any Blaze samples going spare?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice review mate. Gonna try it tomorrow and report back


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Dux said:


> Right, here goes.....
> 
> First things first, I have a pretty high tolerance to most stims, I've used high doses of caffeine for as long as I can remember, SuperPump Max simply does nothing for me, and I've had to knock Jack3d on the head for a few weeks to give myself a break.
> 
> ...


Excellent review 

Glad you liked it buddy!

BLAZE samples are to be confirmed; that's Kieran's shout I'm afraid


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dux said:


> Right, here goes.....
> 
> First things first, I have a pretty high tolerance to most stims, I've used high doses of caffeine for as long as I can remember, SuperPump Max simply does nothing for me, and I've had to knock Jack3d on the head for a few weeks to give myself a break.
> 
> ...


good post .

and the feeling that comes over you i can only describe as RAGE i won the battle of the iron last night and love rage .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If there are no free weights available, would it be Rage against the machine


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> If there are no free weights available, would it be Rage against the machine


Yes!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Got my sample today, will try it out tomorrow and post some feedback in the review thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Got my sample today, will try it out tomorrow and post some feedback in the review thread


Thanks mate,

Pop a review in here if you get chance 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=159404

Cheers


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok tried my sample today, took around 4.45pm ready for getting in the gym arond 5.05. Not took any PrewO supps for ages, but decided to take the lot.

Mixed really well just with a spoon, and tasted like sweets, not sure about watermelon, but didn't matter, was nice and almost sherbert like.

Started to kick in a little in the car on the way down to the gym, felt a bit of a tingly head and a buzzy feeling....Nice.

Warmed up for 10 minutes and started to really feel it. Feels like the old Ulimate Orange feeling, for those that remeber it, before if got banned. Head reaaly buzzing, feel like am walking on air, and had that gulping in air feeling like when you come up on speed or 'E'. Starting to think I should have tried half. Amazing.

Focus while training was like a laser, and was talking to one of the instructors and usually, I get distracted really easy, but was totally engaged in the conversation and could not stop talking. :blink:

Great workout and great product ( I would say if it wasn't ). Can't quite beleive this is legal, I am still buzzing like crazy, but feel a great sense of calm, very smooth. Only down side for me is My appetite has vanished.

Have not tried loads of PreWo sups, but out of all I have tried, this is the best. Will be getting a tub in Jan, with some Chrimbo money. Would even use on a night out, closest thing to Phet IMO.

Thanks again Ewen and the guys at Warrior. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Another great review!

Exactly the same effect for me! Tingly head, focused, still buzzing hours later with a steady come down with no crash insight 

Doesn't effect my appetite too bad, but I love my food anyway :lol:

Cheers for your time mate


----------



## jamieramsay (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, just regards to the products, unless i'm being thick what is avaible to buy.

I need weigh gain and protein, high grade, and any any other high grading bulking meds, whcih is open to buy

Didn't know that's why i've asked fro the previous mails from other people.

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jamieramsay said:


> Hi, just regards to the products, unless i'm being thick what is avaible to buy.
> 
> I need weigh gain and protein, high grade, and any any other high grading bulking meds, whcih is open to buy
> 
> ...


evening jamie the product talked of here is `warrior rage` a pre workout stimulant , it helps boost you workout by being more focused more driven and more determined to pump iron .

any products you are looking like weight gain and protein is available through bodybuilding warehouse .

the only bulking meds on offer would be legal pro hormones .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha i look forward to trying it , my gym has no cubical walls so you can sit next to each other hold hands and poo its great


is that the most spit 'n' sawdusty gym in the uk?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Are these samples going for free or with orders?

I've just had to throw my Preform away as some moisture had got in the pot and it had gone all clumpy.

Thinking of trying something different next time, maybe even a stim free jobbie. Think the geranium extract is a bit much for me training in the early eve!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilli said:


> is that the most spit 'n' sawdusty gym in the uk?


heres a clip from my gyms youtube uploads ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Are these samples going for free or with orders?
> 
> I've just had to throw my Preform away as some moisture had got in the pot and it had gone all clumpy.
> 
> Thinking of trying something different next time, maybe even a stim free jobbie. Think the geranium extract is a bit much for me training in the early eve!


the sample give away was free however over 100 people asked for samples and staff were unable to keep up with day to day and giving samples so the giveaway was closed , however i will say its worth every penny .


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ewen said:


> heres a clip from my gyms youtube uploads ...


yes, it is the most spit 'n' sawdusty gym in the uk. women may get pregnant from walking past it.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

Been looking at Warrior blaze and just wondering if it's the same kind of thing as Thermobol ?

Cheers


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's a much stronger burner than thermobol mate due to the 1,3DMAA in it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been looking at Warrior blaze and just wondering if it's the same kind of thing as Thermobol ?
> 
> Cheers


my wife has been taking blaze since last sunday she has eaten out 3 times and not trained 5 nights as she normally would and lost 2lbs and some inches , the week previous she did it by the book without blaze and didnt lose a thing , i can only presume its down to blaze , she did say she crashed a little but put that down to diet .


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, seriously looking at getting a tub to help shift some weight after christmas.

Is your other half just taking the one pill before breakfast or is she taking the second one later in the day too ?

I'm guessing how it says take the tablet before breakfast that this isn't a meal replacement and works by heightening your metabolism?

If I'm reading it right and you only need 1 pill a day then £29.99 for around 3 months worth of the product is a steal.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Marrsy86 said:


> Thanks for the help guys, seriously looking at getting a tub to help shift some weight after christmas.
> 
> Is your other half just taking the one pill before breakfast or is she taking the second one later in the day too ?
> 
> ...


she started on 1 a day but felt it was wearing off during work and the crappy nights sleep the night before made her fall asleep on the train home so took another pill the day after mi afternoon she was then good all day and smashed the gym up and by bed time felt ready for bed .

marrsy not sure what your diet looks like but i will say blaze is a good addition to a good deficit diet .

i know blaze samples were being given out it might be worth checking out bbw threads


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oooo I will read around  think I will check it out 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You won't be disappointed mate


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

ewen said:


> my wife has been taking blaze since last sunday she has eaten out 3 times and not trained 5 nights as she normally would and lost 2lbs and some inches , the week previous she did it by the book without blaze and didnt lose a thing , i can only presume its down to blaze , she did say she crashed a little but put that down to diet .


Glad it's working well for her!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> Glad it's working well for her!


she snatched it off me which tbf suits her needs as shes training for miss galaxy rather than strongwoman and the progress she has made is good so far so seemed right that she uses something that will help in her quest , and she loves it i asked her to keep a track of her usage of the product then i will give an honest review however she thinks its brilliant stuff .


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

I would seriously like to hear more about the Warrior Bulbine ? I have a thread about low natty on the go atm and wanted to know if i would see a surge in natty levels if i went with bulbine & tribulus. i was thinking of getting it all from BBW like my last order as their trib is cheaper and higher sapins

as i posted in my natty thread looking to take 4-6 wks on raising natty levels on bulbine if it's good as it claims before i re assess my sporting options for the year and either stay legal for sprinting or going down a d-bol route

Cheers to Ewen and Ojay the BBW reps on here for the info


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

joshnow said:


> what approach of dieting has she taken, is she still training heavy to keep muscle or she into the volume type work, think theirs a bbw opportunity for before and after pics to use for the product here kieran:whistling:


haha .

she doing volume work , not sure on diet think its pretty much meat and veg , i taught her how to be uk`s strongest woman pointed her in the right direction for miss galaxy but the rest is up to her so i dont get involved , still help her but she needs to do this by herself .

as for before and after thats been done through the organizers so could be posted up here once done , i couldnt have her on here i talk to much shit :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ewen, do you have experience of entering Miss Galaxy?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ewen, do you have experience of entering Miss Galaxy?


That made me genuinely LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> I would seriously like to hear more about the Warrior Bulbine ? I have a thread about low natty on the go atm and wanted to know if i would see a surge in natty levels if i went with bulbine & tribulus. i was thinking of getting it all from BBW like my last order as their trib is cheaper and higher sapins
> 
> as i posted in my natty thread looking to take 4-6 wks on raising natty levels on bulbine if it's good as it claims before i re assess my sporting options for the year and either stay legal for sprinting or going down a d-bol route
> 
> Cheers to Ewen and Ojay the BBW reps on here for the info


im afraid i have not tried the product but would love to hear from someone that has , it is something i would try before going down the dbol route or any other aas , im not sure what level your running is at or if you run in tested events but Warrior Bulbine imo would be a good addition .

have a peek at this ... http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/natural-anabolic-stack-warrior-bulbine-120-tabs-bbs-daa-80-caps#product_tabs_Reviews

i would say that by taking Bulbine and using its effect of lowering your oestrogen is worth it for just that reason never mind helping to raise natty test levels .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Ewen, do you have experience of entering Miss Galaxy?


only her milky way


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

ewen said:


> im afraid i have not tried the product but would love to hear from someone that has , it is something i would try before going down the dbol route or any other aas , im not sure what level your running is at or if you run in tested events but Warrior Bulbine imo would be a good addition .
> 
> have a peek at this ... http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/natural-anabolic-stack-warrior-bulbine-120-tabs-bbs-daa-80-caps#product_tabs_Reviews
> 
> i would say that by taking Bulbine and using its effect of lowering your oestrogen is worth it for just that reason never mind helping to raise natty test levels .


I used to a very very long time ago race for england that hasn't been the case in many years and currently i am not doing any comps that i would get tested in. But like anything you do really well at the progression in who's keeping tabs on you is quick so you can go from small off the radar competitions to bigger money paying ones and if i was on something deemed illegal there's no chance i could be thrust into the arena knowing i could get busted....

This is why i'd love to hear from anyone who's used Bulbine for it's half life in the body etc


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

joshnow said:


> best of having a look at chaparral labs manimal mate, new high strength test booster without suppression or any nasty sides,
> 
> contains d'aspartic+fadogia+tribulus & also bulbine natalensis amongst other ingrediants in good effective doses, their's quite afew reviews on facebook on the bodybuilding warehouse page, make new thread who has tried manimal mate and you will get a lot of genuine reviews from a lot of diffrent guys.
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/chaparral-labs-manimal-270-caps


Cheers Joshnow will do


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> I used to a very very long time ago race for england that hasn't been the case in many years and currently i am not doing any comps that i would get tested in. But like anything you do really well at the progression in who's keeping tabs on you is quick so you can go from small off the radar competitions to bigger money paying ones and if i was on something deemed illegal there's no chance i could be thrust into the arena knowing i could get busted....
> 
> This is why i'd love to hear from anyone who's used Bulbine for it's half life in the body etc


yeah i see what your saying , no need to worry with a legal supplement .

if your buying products from bbw you could ask for a sample its always worth a question then see how you get on with it .


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Have recently purchased a pot of Blaze caps. Very clean rush of energy to hit the weights as well as enough interest and energy left to do a decent 40 minute cardio session afterwards. There doesnt seem to be any sides (gitters, anxiety and sleepless nights) off the DMAA compound unlike Ephedrine HCL or Ephedra products. it's amazing actually. Must admit that i have to drop 3 to feel anything though. Sometimes 4 depending on my mood on the day and what i have eaten. But good work on these. They also suppress hunger quite well as I'm a bit of a beast when it comes to food and do not have a off switch.... With these I do, but i still eat lol. These will come in handy not just for a energy boost but for in the summer for when i want to bring back those abs for sure.

I really hope that this is another supp that will NOT get banned..


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Jaymond0 said:


> Have recently purchased a pot of Blaze caps. Very clean rush of energy to hit the weights as well as enough interest and energy left to do a decent 40 minute cardio session afterwards. There doesnt seem to be any sides (gitters, anxiety and sleepless nights) off the DMAA compound unlike Ephedrine HCL or Ephedra products. it's amazing actually. Must admit that i have to drop 3 to feel anything though. Sometimes 4 depending on my mood on the day and what i have eaten. But good work on these. They also suppress hunger quite well as I'm a bit of a beast when it comes to food and do not have a off switch.... With these I do, but i still eat lol. These will come in handy not just for a energy boost but for in the summer for when i want to bring back those abs for sure.
> 
> I really hope that this is another supp that will get banned..


Thanks for the review Jay!

I'm a big fan of Blaze too, certainly keeps a nice constant surge of energy to finish off with some cardio!


----------

